# is there such thing has medieval russian music?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I heard of classical composers from western europe , but what about eastern europe and russia?
All i know about the russian music start whit tchaikovsky before him russian classical seem foggy.

What about medieval, renaissance or baroque music of russia.Ockay there is probably baroque classical from russia, but what about renaissance and medieval era.

*I know these are one of my wierd questions, but i bet people whant to know if sutch music exist...
Just like ancient bulgarian medieval music?*

Im sorry for having wierd taste or query about classical music, but there is so mutch i need to learn about classical music past , present and future.

That about it, im the ''kramer'' of TC except i have no hair, have a nice day :tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I've never heard any instrumental russian music from the 17th century or earlier. Nor vocal music, presumably there are traditional musics in orthodox churches which are very ancient, I don't know if they chant or sing masses.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Wikipedia to the rescue:

In the period of Muscovy, a distinct line was formed between the sacred music of the Orthodox Church and that of secular music used for entertainment. The former draws its tradition from the Byzantine Empire, with key elements being used in Russian Orthodox bell ringing, as well as choral singing. Neumes were developed for musical notation, and as a result several examples of medieval sacred music have survived to this day, among them two stichera composed by Tsar Ivan IV[1] in the 16th century.

One of Russia's earliest music theorists was the Ukrainian Nikolay Diletsky (c. 1630, Kiev - after 1680, Moscow). Although several of his compositions survive, Diletsky's fame rests chiefly on his composition treatise, Grammatika musikiyskago peniya (A Grammar of Music[al Singing]), which was the first of its kind in Russia; there are three surviving versions of this work, of which the earliest dates from 1677. Diletsky's followers included Vasily Titov, whose most enduring composition was the prayer Mnogaya leta (Многая лета), or Bol'shoe mnogoletie (Большое многолетие), which was sung well beyond his time possibly because its relatively simple polyphony was more in line with the ideals of Classical music era. It was sung in Russian churches up to the October Revolution.[2]

Full link.


----------

